# Universal Front End Loader Grapple



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Using grapples on the front end loader of tractors to remove and pile downed trees was a discussion at our recent farm & ranch club meeting. I have been convinced that a grapple is one of the best tools to have on a farm/ranch where trees continue to fall because of drought, storms, etc. Is there a tractor front end loader grapple available that is more universal that, in addition to picking up down trees, can also be used to accumulate and then pick up and load small square bales onto a trailer, even if they then have to be restacked. Other ideas to make a much more universal grapple?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Get a quick attach on your loader. Hay grapples fro small squares are nothing like a brush grapple. What people call manure grapples around here work ok for round bales and brush, they work with the regular bucket.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I uses a Vernig rock grapple. It is by far the most usefull tool I have. Originally got it to clean pen pack, which it does perfectly. Clearing brush, scraping I even use it to turn manure piles. It also does a great job of picking up and stacking large 3x3 squares. Mine has only one center grapple but still dies the trick. Also works great to clean pastures where old hay pan pack is trampled on. Here is a link. 
http://virnigmfg.com/products/grapples/

As far as the front remote, I ran a set of hoses from one of my rears to the loader. Gets a bit of getting used to but works great.

I will snap a few pictures today an post the later.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a grapple for our tracked skid steer. Will have to agree it's one of the most useful things around. Use it to clean brush up after running the Limbhog down a fencerow and doesn't plow near as much dirt as trying to use a rock bucket to push the brush up. Between the grapple and skid steer mounted log splitter has turned cutting firewood into pretty much a hands off operation.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have two grapples. Both are quick attach and can be used on the skid steer and a tractor.

The smaller grapple is the regular skid steer type. It is very handy and I use it a lot, not just for brush but to pick up and move things around the farm. No extra person needed or need to get off the machine to attach a chain to move anything.

The other grapple is much bigger and better built, can grab up to 4 feet in diameter. It is a load on the skid steer by itself but can be used to push and pile.

On a tractor it is more versatile. I can grab and feed two 4x5 round bales at as time. Can push and grab large piles when cleaning up a feeding area.

I work by myself most of the time and would not like going back to the pre grapple days.


----------

